

Ask HN: What is a typical startup job interview like? - aherlambang

Can anyone share their experience of interviewing at a startup? What is the process? How long does it usually take for them to make a decision? Are the technical questions asked as hard as Google interview questions or TopCoder's top level questions?<p>One important thing would be, what is the different between interviewing at big companies (Microsoft, Google, Amazon) vs startup companies?
======
rawsyntax
It depends (on the particular startup). In my experience there isn't an
average startup, they all vary quite a bit.

